# Ballistic 540 Gold Wire to Red Wire wound stator exchange:



## NovakTwo (Feb 8, 2006)

SPEED CONTROL & MOTOR TRADE-IN PROGRAM: For Current Novak Products

Our stator exchange procedure is now on-line. It is located at the bottom of the Brushless Motor Section. The Exchange price is $25.00 per stator (50% off "street price"). 



> ** Terms of Stator Exchange:*
> 
> ...Available for 10.5T, 13.5T, and 17.5T wound stators.
> ...Returned stator must not be burned or have visual damage.
> ...


We will probably be able to ship within our standard 5-7 working days. Keep in mind, we are not offering *Graded stators*---these are *Red Wire stators.*


----------



## 4ThePinkRacing (Apr 30, 2010)

the point ?


----------



## NovakTwo (Feb 8, 2006)

4ThePinkRacing said:


> the point ?


No point.


----------



## kevinm (Jan 16, 2002)

I think he's asking "what's the difference between gold and red wire?" (Other than the color. Duh!)


----------



## NovakTwo (Feb 8, 2006)

kevinm said:


> I think he's asking "what's the difference between gold and red wire?" (Other than the color. Duh!)


Both wires are allowed by ROAR for stator winding. The gold wire is Chinese metric wire and the red wire is American standard. The RW has a slightly larger diameter and high copper fill. Oval racers prefer the red wire and claim it has a lower resistance than the same wind stator with gold wire.

There is more info in the Novak Support thread.


----------



## 4ThePinkRacing (Apr 30, 2010)

kevinm said:


> I think he's asking "what's the difference between gold and red wire?" (Other than the color. Duh!)


:thumbsup:


----------



## NovakTwo (Feb 8, 2006)

*Premium Oval Motors*

We have updated our Build-A-Ballistic™ 540 Spec (10.5T - 25.5T) Program to include our new Vented End-Bells and _*Epoxied,*_ Red Wire Stators! We separated our B-A-B program into Spec and Racing to make them simpler.

We have also listed our new Premium Ballistic Spec Brushless Motor.Limited time intro price:

~ Premium Hand Wound Red Stator
~ Vented Endbells
~ Ceramic Bearings

These Novak Premium Ballistic Spec Brushless Motors are available in 10.5-turn, 13.5-turn, and 17.5-turn spec winds.

We will add the Premium Motor into our Trade-In program in January.


----------



## racin17 (Sep 24, 2008)

Are the premium race motors on special the epoxy dipped or standard stator


----------



## NovakTwo (Feb 8, 2006)

racin17 said:


> Are the premium race motors on special the epoxy dipped or standard stator


Standard. The only place we have epoxied, RW stators (now) is in the B-A-B program. We will add Epoxy RW stators to these Epoxy Stators sometime in January.


----------



## oldtimer (Mar 3, 2002)

Are the days of the graded rotor gone . thanks


----------



## NovakTwo (Feb 8, 2006)

oldtimer said:


> Are the days of the graded rotor gone . thanks


For now, yes.


----------

